# SOEHNEE FRERES A PARIS



## Dove (Jul 30, 2007)

PERFUME


----------



## tncgal (Jul 30, 2007)

Could that be Soehnle Freres?


----------



## Dove (Jul 30, 2007)

you know you are right. i better clean my glasses


----------



## CaptainSandune (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re:  RE: SOEHNEE FRERES A PARIS*

I have one just like it but mine is definitely Soehnee not le.  I found this information in an 1870 publication in Google Books:Beeton's Dictionary of universal information; comprising a ... - Page 996

https://books.google.com/books?id=tEICAAAAQAAJ
Samuel Orchart Beeton, ?George Rose Emerson - 1870 - ?Read - ?More editionsTbc beet varnish for photographic purposes is that made by _Soehnée frères_, of _Paris_, the composition of which is a secret. Amber dissolved in ohloroform also makes a very good photographic varnish ; but it is very expensive, and unless true Removed a lot of weird code.


----------

